# Score Prediction: Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

*Score Prediction Rules:*
http://www.basketballforum.com/showt...06#post4520206
*
Leaderboard*
xray - 48 points(+10)
Croco - 42 points(+5)
Drgnsmke1 - 39 points(+4)
Melo4life - 39 points(+5)
Tersk - 30 points(+8)
Saint Baller - 25 points
Edwardcyh - 24 points
76767 - 11 points(+2)
mavsmania41 - 6 points(+6)
Dr. Suess - 1 point


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

1)Teams
Dallas-102
Lakers-98

2)Leaders
Points-Dirk 28
Rebounds-Dirk 14
Assists-Jet 9

This game is one the ones i am concerned about this month, lakers can be a good team.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

1)Teams
Dallas-101
Lakers-93

2)Leaders
Points-Dirk 31
Rebounds-Dirk 13
Assists-Dirk 10

Triple Double!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavs 105
Lakers 88

Scorer: Dirk 32
Rebounds: Damp 12
Assist: Terry 8


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Mavs 115
Lakers 85

Scorer: Dirk 30
Rebounds: Dirk 20
Assist: Dirk 12


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas: 105
Los Angeles: 104

Dirk: 28 points
Dirk: 9 rebounds
Jason T: 6 assiste


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

1)Teams
Dallas-108
Lakers-99

2)Leaders
Points- Howard 29
Rebounds-Dirk 9 
Assists- Terry 8


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Mavs 103
Lakers 97

Scoring ~ Jason 31
Rebounds ~ Dirk 11
Assists ~ Jason 7


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

*End Stats*
Dallas 108
Lakers 72

Howard 24 points

Diop 13 rebounds
Harris 4 assists
*
Leaderboard*
xray - 48 points
Croco - 42 points
Drgnsmke1 - 44 points(+5)
Melo4life - 41 points(+2) 
Tersk - 33 points(+3)
Saint Baller - 28 points(+3)
Edwardcyh - 24 points
76767 - 11 points(+0) DAMN
Pain5155 - 5 points(+5)
mavsmania41 - 6 points
Jet - 3 points(+3)
Dr. Suess - 1 point


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Woo! get zero points though I go up 2 spots! (I think). :]


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Nah lol, just that we had 2 new participants playing for the first time


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I've participated before, its just been a while.. I dont mind starting anew


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh okay, yeah we started the leaderboard after the All-Star break


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

lol that would explain it then. I havent played since before then


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

The Mavs just gave the Lakers their worst home loss in team history.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray missed it too


----------

